# hospitals



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

I dislocated my finger around 2 months ago. I went to my local private clinic where the very nice doc put it back in place and strapped it up for me.
I seem to remember through the haze of pain that he told me to go to Coimbra hospital for an xray.
´Well, i never went and my finger has been giving me a lot of bother since.
Question is, what hospital should i go to as i seem to find 2 through google search ?
Do i just turn up and wait as in UK ?
Regards
Kim


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd be inclined to go to the nearest one that has the facilities.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you registered with the Health Service? are you a Resident?

You should really go to your Doctor and get a prescription (for discounted treatment) for an x-ray, you then go to your local facility that does x-rays normally private.

If you go directly to Coimbra the main hospital is HUC Coimbra University Hospital, you would have to go Urgencia (A&E) first, the cost these days I believe is 20€ and that is if your registered if not it's more and you would find it cheaper to go private and have xray done but you still need a doctor to recommend treatment.

If you where a NON Resident then you could have got treatment with a EHIC card


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks canoe man. Yes I am a resident and yes I registered at the local doctors last week and received my health card.
When we first moved here we registered with a private clinic so I could get my prescriptions until all my paperwork was in order.
It was there I went to have my finger put back in.
I shall pop to the doctors in the village and get my prescription for an X-ray and find out where I should go.
Regards
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

That's good

As it's your first time, when you have x-rays, tests, blood tests they are generally done at private clinics with hefty subsidies, unless your under a hospital Consultant when their generally done in-house.

I recently had x-rays 2x neck, 4x hands, 2x feet cost 14€ supplied on CD + initial Doctors fee 5€, unlike UK you are given test results to keep take to your Doctor.
So when you see Doctor also get your prescriptions as you pay 5€ a consultation regardless of how many things you ask about.

You should keep *all* receipts and have your name and NIF printed for IRS returns


----------

